# [MOD(S)/GUIDE(S)/BACON] Hot steaming bacon found here! Guides, MOD list, Info, and more!



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

> Standard Disclaimer: All of these modifications are designed for ICS based ROMs for the Verizon Fascinate. This means that you are already rooted and have voided your warranty. Whoop-de-freakin-doo right? Well it needed to be said... On with the show!
> 
> Although my testers and will I test all of these mods/zips/tweaks on our phones before posting them here we do want you to realize that not every phone is the exact same. While some of these modifications may run fine on our devices, they may send your device straight to Odinville. *We take no responsibility for anything bad that may happen to your phone while using or attempting to use these modifications*. Rest assured though, my testers (*you can usually spot them by the GlitchTeam android in their signature*) and I will try to provide support for you to the best of our knowledge.
> 
> With that being said, I hope these modifications end up being at least somewhat useful to some of you. Happy flashing!


*More support and information can be found on the Freenode IRC Network in channel ##remicks*​
*How to "softmod" your ROM for easy crackflashing:*​
*Section 1: Required Files*
7zip Archive Manager
Notepad or another text editor of your choice
The ROM of your choice (AOKP is what we will be using)
The apps/mods/etc that you want to add to your ROM (I will provide download links for the ones that I use in post #2)
A plate of bacon
*Section 2: 7zip SoftModding For Dummies*

Basically what we are going to be doing with 7zip is modifying the ROM archive structure to include files that you would normally install and/or flash after installing the ROM. The reason* I* do this is to save myself time and multiple trips to recovery to flash zips and/or waiting on Titanium Backup to restore stuff. Keep in mind, just as with any modification that you do to any ROM, *there is a chance that it won't work* and may end up with you screaming at your phone and opening Odin. Rest assured though,* this does not require any advanced knowledge of java, linux, android, computers or even your phone*... so pretty much *anyone* on this forum can do this safely if you follow the instructions that will be provided.

*MAKE A COPY OF THE ROM ZIP BEFORE YOU START THIS AND USE THE COPY!*​
*Step 1*: Open the ROM zip file in 7zip

*Step 2*: Open the directory with the apps/mods that you want to add to your ROM

*Step 3a*: If adding only .apk files then drag & drop them to their proper location in /system/app
If adding lib/etc/conf/other files then drag & drop them to their respective folders in /system
Bootanimations go in /system/media
Fonts go in /system/fonts

*Step 3b*: If adding a mod to your ROM that is in .zip format then you need to open both the ROM zip and the MOD zip in 7zip, then drag the /system folder from the MOD zip archive to the ROM zip archive. This should overwrite all needed files.

*Step 4*: Close 7zip

*Step 5*: Copy the new ROM zip to your SDcard and flash 

*Section 3: Choose Your Apps/Mods Wisely!*

Keep in mind that your /system partition is limited in space, so you don't want to throw every app under the sun into your softmodded ROM. Also, *not all mods/apps will work right off the bat using this method*, some apps require you to install lib files from inside the apk and some mods require that the phone be booted up at least once prior to use. You also obviously want to select the mods that match your phone's ROM version... *most GB mods will not work on ICS ROMs* (duh).

*Section 4: Finishing Up The Bacon*

Once you have successfully softmodded your ROM, it's time to flash and test! *Make sure to back up your data using whichever method you like* (Titanium Backup/nandroid), *cross your fingers & flash!* Also, *PLEASE* test every ROM/MOD on your own phone before putting it up anywhere for download... just because it *should* work doesn't mean it *will* work.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Apps
This is where the apps will go. All files found in this section can be pushed to the ROM via 7zip.
I recommend MiFile Explorer or OI File Manager and Dev Tools (push Development.apk to /system/app and set permissions rw-r--r--)
Titanium Backup (not needed in the GLITCHED ROMs) Not working by pushing to ROM at the moment, will fix that soon.
Mods
Here are some mods and files I have found useful for AOKP/ICS, all credit goes to the original creators.
Pre-patch your services.jar file here. (For use with V6 SuperCharger)
Disable your capacitive keys (for use with AOKP)
Reloaded ICS (CM9 MOD, works with Glitch kangs and THS/sbrissen builds)
Fonts
You might want to check out this thread.
Other
This is where the other bacon will go.
Verizon Fascinate Modem Collection
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
I will post more links to apps and mods as I continue work on this thread, please be patient.​
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Pre-made zips
AOKP Build 32 Glitched 7zip "softmodded" by me: Added DSP Manager (*working*), OI File Manager, Dev Tools, Latest Titanium Backup from website (4.9.0.2), zipalign binary, build.prop edits, custom fonts (if you don't like the font just flash this), some bacon and B-Boy's Inverted YouTube app. (*This is basically a "proof of concept" that the guide I posted above works*)
*All credit for the ROMs, MODs and apps used go to the original authors/creators. All I did was make a nice tidy little package for us crackflashers to simplify our lives a bit. If you enjoy it, hit the thanks button*


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

hmrmm bacon need tester?


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone wishing to learn more about this project and/or to help with testing is encouraged to join me on the Freenode IRC network (irc.freenode.net) in channel ##remicks, If my nick is remicks[znc] it means I am not there at the moment, but be patient and I'm sure I'll be back soon enough


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

*STEP BY STEP GUIDES TO THINGS*

*Flashing an ICS ROM*
-coming soon-

*Fixing ICS 3-finger bootloop*

-coming soon-


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Small update to OP and mods links, will do more when I have the time. Feel free to link me to any mods or anything you have found useful for AOKP/ICS/CM9 and post them in this thread


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I take it that this is just to keep everything in one spot and to provide some tutorials on how to do it? Or will there be some new stuff in here too? Either way it's nice to see. I'd be willing to help out with some stuff , maybe I'll pop into the IRC when I get some time.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I take it that this is just to keep everything in one spot and to provide some tutorials on how to do it? Or will there be some new stuff in here too? Either way it's nice to see. I'd be willing to help out with some stuff , maybe I'll pop into the IRC when I get some time.


By the time its done it will be an all-in-one survival guide and mods list for the Fascinate, getting file hosting sorted soon so we will have dedicated links to everything as well.

Sent from GlitchTeam AOKP & Tapatalk 2


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Added one or two more mods to the list and updated OP with a bit more info, should be finished this weekend with a full guide and more goodies


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Update OP with 7zip softmods for dummies guide, will add more later today


----------



## peeps68 (Nov 6, 2011)

Has anybody tried using Reloaded ICS with AOKP yet?


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

peeps68 said:


> Has anybody tried using Reloaded ICS with AOKP yet?


Won't work, CM9 MOD only


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Building kernel and rom from source now

















Sent from PCB AOKP & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------

